

Why are the missing Malaysian Airlines passengers' phones still ringing? - wallzz
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2578020/Why-cellphones-missing-Malaysian-Airlines-passengers-ringing-Family-members-claim-loved-ones-smartphones-active.html

======
jgeorge
Does nobody in the media know how cellphones work? If you call a cellphone and
hear a ringing, it doesn't mean at all that the destination phone is
physically ringing or not. Landlines work that way usually, but mobile phones
not at all.

